# Vintage Ben Pearson Wooden Compound



## CR125Honda

Hi all.. New to the forum.
Can anyone help with the value of a bow I bought in my teenage years.
I see there is a following for older recurves, dont know about a wooden compound.
It's a Ben Pearson wooden compound bow/case/Kwikee Kwiver, etc.. All in excellent condition.

Thanks, Ken
Northern KY


----------



## hockeyref

Dunno, but I have one of these sitting around too - "modle 200" or something like that...


----------



## spoco57

I had one too. Mine was a Model 210. I've seen them listed also as Model 2408. Not sure why the model numbers changed, the bow looks exactly the same. I killed my first deer in 1980 with one of these bows. It was pretty basic. No sights. Bare bow. Hang-on kwikee kwiver. I gave mine away and always wanted it back. You can find them now and again on ebay. This bow introduced me to archery.


----------



## jacks2028

I am very much interesting in Archery. It's very useful for hunting. You have such a very ancient wooden compound. I am very much interested to buy this one too.


----------



## maysdesign

*Hi Ken*



CR125Honda said:


> Hi all.. New to the forum.
> Can anyone help with the value of a bow I bought in my teenage years.
> I see there is a following for older recurves, dont know about a wooden compound.
> It's a Ben Pearson wooden compound bow/case/Kwikee Kwiver, etc.. All in excellent condition.
> 
> Thanks, Ken
> Northern KY


I bought the same bow recently (Model 210) for small game as it is very light for carrying around for hours. I gladly paid $125.00 with several alum. 2018 arrows, quiver, armguard and am actively looking for a manual or any sort or info on adjusting the pulleys. I talked to Jeremy ..the Pres. of Ben Pearson but he has yet to respond with any info.
Write me with anything anyone has
[email protected]


----------



## maysdesign

Any info on pulley adjustments with your bow...


----------



## Josh.owen88

Hi i'm new to the forum. i just brought this same bow for $50 New Zealand dollars. Does anyboby have an idea on the poundage of these bows?


----------



## fpearson

*Bow Specs*



Josh.owen88 said:


> Hi i'm new to the forum. i just brought this same bow for $50 New Zealand dollars. Does anyboby have an idea on the poundage of these bows?


I just bought one for my son. The specs are listed on the front. I don't know much about bows. If anyone can provide a link for replacing strings and adjusting pulleys for this bow that would be great. My son has a sticker on his bow with the following specs. The bottom left of the sticker is damaged. If anyone could provide the missing names on the sticker that would be great too. It looks like an official "Ben Pearson" sticker on the inside of the bow:


Model: 200
Peak wt.: 55
relaxed wt.: 28
[sticker damaged] + ength: 38
[sticker damaged] + length: 22 - 29

Hope that helps regarding poundage. Note that there is a sticker on the side of the bow that reads "210" so I assume the series is 200 and the specific model is 210.


----------



## Dave J

I'm not familiar with your bow, but most likely the missing information is:
string length 38 (inches)
draw length 22 - 29 (range in inches for the model 210)

The actual draw length, specific to your bow, will probably depend on the eccentic wheels (pulleys) installed on your bow and how they are adjusted. 

A Pearson manual (I'm not sure if it is the correct manual for your bow, but it might be helpful) can be viewed or downloaded here: 
https://www.box.com/s/9v9vt7kous0oxftjt1cg/1/542797145/5217940631/1

Dave


----------



## bdmcgill

My father-in-law has this same bow, Ben Pearson Model 200. It has a broken cam on the bottom side, the wheel is broken in half. I've contacted local archery shops and even called Ben Pearson and they don't have any old parts for this bow. Any ideas on how to get this bow fixed for him? The cables look like they're set into the cams so I might need the cables and cams if they come together in a set.

Bernie


----------



## Fury90flier

You'll just have to get lucky and happen to find someone that has some old parts sitting around...that's to find that specific cam. Keep an eye out on ebay...stuff shows up all the time. Or, you can do some searching and see what cams were on similar bows and just do a cam swap.

As to the cables, you're going to have to get some PSE or Martin steel cable and have a set made up...Most likely your local guy doesn't have the mental capacity or skill set to do this. There are a few people on this site that can make a set for you...just create a new thread about needing steel cables.


----------



## toxoph

A friend of mine who makes strings said he cant get cables anymore, claims they don't make them. I think your best bet is to find a complete bow on ebay and use those parts and only then if it has sentimental value, otherwise, a new bow is in order.


----------



## kylelev10

Contact SonnyThomas on here he has links to old catalogs. In the 1976 catalog the 210 is the adjustable poundage model 45-60 lbs 200 is fixed draw weight from 45 to 60 in 5 pound increments depending on cable length I'm assuming. I've been trying to find wheels and cables too for my late dad's 210 bow very sentimental. The catalog tells you brace ATA and other specs..great information..i may have cables made and figure out how to get them in the wheels now that I have specs

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

